# Transfer question



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

None of those places compare to Seattle. Work might be hard to come by in 340, but 505 (or whatever it was) has work now for the time being. In either case those places are extremely remote. You had best have a real good reason to want to move there. Also, unless you have excellent grades and apprentice evaluations the place you might move to might not want want you. Last I heard it might take 7 years to earn enough work hours in those locals even if you do get in.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Stay put, see it through unless you have a positive in with the you are jamming into.


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

Jpbx said:


> I'm currently in Seattle, WA in my 1st year as an apprentice thru the JATC. I start my classes next month but circumstances have arose that make a move back to California a possibility. I'm looking to move up north in the Shasta/Redding, Chico/Paradise/Nevada City or Clearlake area and wanted to reach out and see if anyone has made a move like this. Are there locals in these areas? Would it be a huge mistake to pick up and leave now or wait until I journey out? If I move now, how does that work as far as my wait time being int he out of work books? Same question if I wait to move after I journey out?
> 
> Any advice helps alot. Thanks.


 Just contact those local apprenticeship halls and I am sure with all the work California has that if the local you try to get in can not put you to work they will send you to a local that can! Wow the way some believe about the way OUR IBEW works is amusing to say the least!


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

I would stay in Seattle.


----------



## iwa (Jun 26, 2010)

I just turned out of local 340, which is located in Sacramento, in June. As far as apprenticeship goes all apprentices are working in that local. 340 covers from Sacramento all the way to the oregon border to the north, however they have a union hall in Redding as well which dispatches apprentices from the "Northern" unit. Santa Rosa is local 551 and I'm hearing they have more work than we do. Most journeyman who are on the books from that local are either sitting home or working in the bay area like myself. We have a great training center in Sacramento so you won't be let down but i think you should evaluate the situation a little more. It took me the full 5 years to get enough hours to turn out but out of a graduating class of 54 there are still 29 in my class who haven't turned out yet because of lack of hours. Hope this helps.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

Havent even started, and want to transfer already....

Boy, you should be driving a UPS truck around town. You gets to see alot, meet alot of wives, and you could change routes easily LOL


----------



## Jpbx (Aug 10, 2013)

Thx for the helpful replies.


----------



## bhardman86 (Nov 23, 2011)

I recently went through a transfer process. If you're knowingly going to move soon than just move. If you're in your probationary period (usually 2000 hours) your local will say no. Even after your probationary period is over you'll have to have a reason to leave. The committee will review it. If you just feel like being somewhere else they'll probably say no. In most cases the usual reason why they'll accept is if you need to move to a location for family. You'll also need to be a good student and worker, and keep up with your dues. You are a representation of that local.

That's just the process with your local. You'll also have to be in contact with the local that you wish to be in, and meet all of their requirements.

I can honestly say that it was one of the most difficult processes of my apprenticeship. However, if you have a valid reason for leaving it's all worth it in the end.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

In the ibew, you are more or less locked into your geographical area, unless a mega job comes along.

Not only that, now the sweat shops don't put in any calls for jmen, unless the need is absolutely dire. What they do is get low term apprentices and raise them up into the company culture of fear. They will pack apprentices on jobs way out of ratio, and they put in no calls to the hall, because they don't like real jmen shining the light of reason inside their little dirt bubble.

I was more or less forced to take a 'diversity class' at the local. It was a class filled with 40 first term apprentices. Many of them were working for the same slew of sweat shops that barely never put in calls to the hall for jmen. They got these kids brainwashed. Then when the kids turn out, they make them foremen, and when the job slides deep into the hole, they make the poor childrens feel responsible and indebted for the loss. LOL


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

mr hands said:


> I was more or less forced to take a 'diversity class' at the local.


:laughing:

Cause of that whole **** business


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I would stay put and hope to get out on the tunnel job


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

mr hands said:


> In the ibew, you are more or less locked into your geographical area, unless a mega job comes along.
> 
> Not only that, now the sweat shops don't put in any calls for jmen, unless the need is absolutely dire. What they do is get low term apprentices and raise them up into the company culture of fear. They will pack apprentices on jobs way out of ratio, and they put in no calls to the hall, because they don't like real jmen shining the light of reason inside their little dirt bubble.
> 
> I was more or less forced to take a 'diversity class' at the local. It was a class filled with 40 first term apprentices. Many of them were working for the same slew of sweat shops that barely never put in calls to the hall for jmen. They got these kids brainwashed. Then when the kids turn out, they make them foremen, and when the job slides deep into the hole, they make the poor childrens feel responsible and indebted for the loss. LOL


Wow the way some believe OUR IBEW works is amusing!


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Brother Noah said:


> Wow the way some believe OUR IBEW works is amusing!


I've worked for crappy shops like that...


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

sparky970 said:


> I would stay put and hope to get out on the tunnel job


your tunnel job is peanuts LOL


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

Brother Noah said:


> Wow the way some believe OUR IBEW works is amusing!


lets see...... how many W-2's do you average a year? Divide that by the number of jobs you worked in that year that were less than $1mil and were present for the majority of the work. Don't count your sidejobs.

Yeah, I'll bet your number is real high, if you do indeed possess mathematical ability.

It's not all nukes and solar thermal plants everywhere Noah. Some people work for shops where the pool of men is exceedingly stagnant and smelly.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

mr hands said:


> your tunnel job is peanuts LOL


Words of wisdom from Mr. Handjob


----------



## Bigssweet (Oct 10, 2013)

mr hands said:


> In the ibew, you are more or less locked into your geographical area, unless a mega job comes along.
> 
> Not only that, now the sweat shops don't put in any calls for jmen, unless the need is absolutely dire. What they do is get low term apprentices and raise them up into the company culture of fear. They will pack apprentices on jobs way out of ratio, and they put in no calls to the hall, because they don't like real jmen shining the light of reason inside their little dirt bubble.
> 
> I was more or less forced to take a 'diversity class' at the local. It was a class filled with 40 first term apprentices. Many of them were working for the same slew of sweat shops that barely never put in calls to the hall for jmen. They got these kids brainwashed. Then when the kids turn out, they make them foremen, and when the job slides deep into the hole, they make the poor childrens feel responsible and indebted for the loss. LOL


And then you just get you furlough! No big deal. What am I gonna do now I'm not working for so and so electric? But in my opinion to the 1st year apprentice poster, sorry can't remember the name yet, stay in your home local, from what I hear 46 is a great local. Whatever you decide, transfer your card 1 time and don't expect to get back in the local you transferred from.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

mr hands said:


> In the ibew, you are more or less locked into your geographical area, unless a mega job comes along.
> 
> Not only that, now the sweat shops don't put in any calls for jmen, unless the need is absolutely dire. What they do is get low term apprentices and raise them up into the company culture of fear. They will pack apprentices on jobs way out of ratio, and they put in no calls to the hall, because they don't like real jmen shining the light of reason inside their little dirt bubble.
> 
> I was more or less forced to take a 'diversity class' at the local. It was a class filled with 40 first term apprentices. Many of them were working for the same slew of sweat shops that barely never put in calls to the hall for jmen. They got these kids brainwashed. Then when the kids turn out, they make them foremen, and when the job slides deep into the hole, they make the poor childrens feel responsible and indebted for the loss. LOL


Oh crap, I worked for a sweatshop. :001_huh:
Up vote for the term and also for dirt bubble. :laughing:


----------

